# How Long?



## Mime454 (Feb 22, 2013)

How long do you think it will be until she molts? These wing buds are getting pretty big. My male molted today, so hopefully it's soon.


----------



## agent A (Feb 22, 2013)

I predict 2 days


----------



## hierodula (Feb 23, 2013)

id say two days from my post... so not tomorrow lol


----------



## sally (Feb 23, 2013)

when alice had wingbuds that swollen it still took her forever.... about 1 1/2 weeks i kept checking her. she stayed in the same spot and i kept offering her honey and water but she would not eat. it was really nerveracking.


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 23, 2013)

She has been doing that.

Edit: I'm a dead leaf mantis. I hate those.


----------



## Digger (Feb 23, 2013)

Beautiful mantis, Mime. What instar is she currently?


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 23, 2013)

Digger said:


> Beautiful mantis, Mime. What instar is she currently?


Subadult. I think that makes her L8.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh, her coloration is lovely! I love the fushia fading to green on your Orchids thorax. The eyes are also quite attractive.

Wishing your mantids the best! Good luck on the molt!


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Feb 23, 2013)

yes! Very nice coloration I'm currently fighting the same battle you are with my female molting too! My male is getting older and older with each passing day!


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 24, 2013)

agent A said:


> I predict 2 days


 doesn't look like it.


----------



## sally (Feb 25, 2013)

i was worried about alice not eating for so long. she did drink the water drops until the molt. i kept her humidity at 80 ant the temp at 82 in the middle of her container. she liked to molt from the foam stopper. i just made sure her branches were close by. in hindesight maybe if the temp was higher she would have molted faster? idk. but she started eating 2 days after adult ALOT. i hope your orchid molt goes faster....we need video baby monitors....


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 26, 2013)

hierodula said:


> id say two days from my post... so not tomorrow lol


Nope. Here's an update. These are the biggest wing buds I've ever seen.


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 27, 2013)

SHE'S MOLTING RIGHT NOW!!! So much for sleeping. Have to watch to make sure Orchid Lady doesn't need help.


----------



## hierodula (Feb 27, 2013)

YEAH DUDE!!!! SCORE!


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 27, 2013)

Okay. Good thing that I decided to watch. The spot that she chose wasn't very good and she reached the bottom of the enclosure. So I had to remove her stick, which was hot glued to the enclosure very carefully while she was on it! Move it over to the top of a 32oz deli, which I keep her flies in. Hopefully she can complete her molt perfectly now.


----------



## hierodula (Feb 27, 2013)

I would put something in front of her so she can climb up


----------



## agent A (Feb 27, 2013)

nice!! my wallie female molted too close to the floor but i was asleep and she died


----------



## Malakyoma (Feb 27, 2013)

agent A said:


> nice!! my wallie female molted too close to the floor but i was asleep and she died


I'm always impressed by how depressing things can get in so few words.


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 27, 2013)

agent A said:


> nice!! my wallie female molted too close to the floor but i was asleep and she died


One of my wallys did that at L5. Sucks


----------



## sally (Feb 27, 2013)

It is good you were there to move the stick up! Hope all goes well, she looks great though.....


----------



## agent A (Feb 27, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> One of my wallys did that at L5. Sucks


My orchid sub is showing signs of molting soon


----------

